# Video doc from K&S



## daveb (Feb 14, 2022)

Just saw this on Jame's FB page. Well done mini doc on sushi house Sushi Oe in Sydney. Had me licking the screen....





__





Log in or sign up to view


See posts, photos and more on Facebook.




www.facebook.com


----------



## btbyrd (Feb 14, 2022)




----------

